# 1st Ever Coil Build - Omega On Evic Supreme



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Right, I know it looks crappy... But it is my first ever build.

Tried it at 20w. Amazed at the flavour difference. And obviously at the amount of vapor...






















(Once again... if the pics are sideways or upside down... it's not me being spiderman... tapatalk likes rotating my pics)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

coil glowing nicely!!!

and lovely clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Ah, so this is what pulling a silver feels like...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Riaz said:


> coil glowing nicely!!!
> 
> and lovely clouds


 
Thanks. When blowing out I was like "where the hell is all this coming from??" Followed by " will it ever end?" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

It's my sister-in-law's birthday today and we are going out tonight... guess whats going with. 

On a side note... now I understand what nicotine free juices are for...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bones (14/7/14)

Bliksem.... it looks like your house is on fire. How are u enjoying this device so far?


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/7/14)

What is the Ωage? looks like you got some hot legs but it may just be the pic.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/14)

bones said:


> Bliksem.... it looks like your house is on fire. How are u enjoying this device so far?


It is simply brilliant! Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> What is the Ωage? looks like you got some hot legs but it may just be the pic.


Can't believe I forgot to mention the ohm... 

1.1ohm on the eVic. (1.2 on the meter). Legs did seem brighter, but I figured that that was normal. Flavour and vapor is good, but I know that it can be better. Just waiting for the coil to go before I attempt another one.


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

If you torch the Ekowool bright white beforehand, it won't fray.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> If you torch the Ekowool bright white beforehand, it won't fray.


Thanks Andre. Will do that next time. Does it feed better when it is torched?


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks Andre. Will do that next time. Does it feed better when it is torched?


If it is hollow Ekowool, the torching not only makes it stiffer and opens up the hollow core. Methinks this does contribute to better wicking. Torching also get rid of the fluffy bits and makes sure any impurities are burned off. Looks to me as if you have the wire crossed in there, which could make the coil less efficient.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> If it is hollow Ekowool, the torching not only makes it stiffer and opens up the hollow core. Methinks this does contribute to better wicking. Torching also get rid of the fluffy bits and makes sure any impurities are burned off. Looks to me as if you have the wire crossed in there, which could make the coil less efficient.



It is hollow. Will definitely give the torching thing a try.

The wire is running over the other, but not touching. This should be fine, I think?


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> It is hollow. Will definitely give the torching thing a try.
> 
> The wire is running over the other, but not touching. This should be fine, I think?


Oh, I think I see, that is the wire and hot leg going to the center post? If so, next time try to get that one running from the bottom of the wick. As you can see it still works, but hot legs tend to lead to uneven heating and the coil will quickly break. After installation of you coil and wick, try and even out the wraps with a little screwdriver or similar. This also helps to prevent hot legs. Pulse without juice to see if you have hot legs or uneven heating. 
I have been doing micro coils for a long time and have just returned to Ekowool with so-called ugly coils, so am myself trying to recollect all the principles involved. 
Is the Ekowool doubled through the coil? What diameter Ekowool?


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/14)

2mm ekowool and yes, it is doubled. Just watched the first video on youtube about building a quick coil on the omega and followed that. 

Thank you for all of the advice, I will definitely be following it for my next build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

